# Авиация > Литература >  30-мм авиационная пушка НР-30 . Техническое описание и инструкция по эксплуатации

## LiPengtao

*поиск 《 30-мм авиационная пушка НР-30 . Техническое описание и инструкция по эксплуатации》*

*спрос《 30-мм авиационная пушка НР-30 . Техническое описание и инструкция по эксплуатации 》*

----------


## Jhonni

Вот еще...

Краткое описание пушки НР-30
Издательство академия ВВИА Жуковского, 1959 год.
https://yadi.sk/i/EKQX3bW-vMEKM

----------

